# Its over?



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

After five 5 years a 4.93 rating uber decides to do a background check and because my Cdl dont have a passenger endorsement the people that do the background recommended i be deactivated....I explained the situation to uber they said theyll review it but itll take atleast 15 days...at this point im uninstalling the app and never looking back...i dont want to do business with people who would put me out of work for 15 day with no pay for their mistake....how cold and heartless can one company be?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> .how cold and heartless can one company be?


Reminds me of a country song with this line, "Her Daddy had a heart like a 9lb hammer."


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Try to obtain proper endorsement. It wouldn't be hard.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Try to obtain proper endorsement. It wouldn't be hard.


My cdl has nothing to do with my regular driver license....theres no restrictions on my driver licenses


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> My cdl has nothing to do with my regular driver license....theres no restrictions on my driver licenses


Then why CDL is needed to show Uber? Your regular driver license is the one to show Uber. Or Checkr find out you have CDL? Then you should talk to Checkr why they think you will be using CDL for Uber.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

They arent really heartless. 
Its more like inept or indifference ..


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Then why CDL is needed to show Uber? Your regular driver license is the one to show Uber. Or Checkr find out you have CDL? Then you should talk to Checkr why they think you will be using CDL for Uber.


When they check your driving records all license you have comes up...its just checkr nor uber have the common sense or just the any interest in realizing the no passenger is only for my cdl....my regular license clearly say no restrictions...its their oversight that would cost me 1000's of dollars if i didnt have back up plans



25rides7daysaweek said:


> They arent really heartless.
> Its more like inept or indifference ..


Ok


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> After five 5 years a 4.93 rating uber decides to do a background check and because my Cdl dont have a passenger endorsement the people that do the background recommended i be deactivated....I explained the situation to uber they said theyll review it but itll take atleast 15 days...at this point im uninstalling the app and never looking back...i dont want to do business with people who would put me out of work for 15 day with no pay for their mistake....how cold and heartless can one company be?


Well there is the first lie they told you. Checkr does the background check but that is all they do, they don't make recommendations on what to do with the info they provide. That is all uber screwing you.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Well there is the first lie they told you. Checkr does the background check but that is all they do, they don't make recommendations on what to do with the info they provide. That is all uber screwing you.


Checkr highlight possible issues...and my cdl not having a passenger endorsement was highlighted as a issue....uber takes atleast 15 days to make a decision...i find that totally unacceptable


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> ....uber takes at least 15 days to make a decision...i find that totally unacceptable


Well it is uber we are talking about. Good luck.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Checkr highlight possible issues...and my cdl not having a passenger endorsement was highlighted as a issue....uber takes atleast 15 days to make a decision...i find that totally unacceptable


I know the source of problem. Uber is using employees in India. They have no knowledge of USA classification on CDL. In Asia, Driver licenses are classified A,B,C,D. D and D is for Commercial Driving License for bigger truck and when you hold it you can drive A,B and C. When you hold C, you are eligible for A and B as well. But US is the great. It manage differently everything with the world. Like international labor day is May 1st but US is in September. US wants everything different. So in your case, Go to GH and talk to someone. A for agriculture tractor, B is for Motor Cycle, C is for personal Car, D is for Commercial - Taxi and Truck.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> I know the source of problem. Uber is using employees in India. They have no knowledge of USA classification on CDL. In Asia, Driver licenses are classified A,B,C,D. D and D is for Commercial Driving License for bigger truck and when you hold it you can drive A,B and C. When you hold C, you are eligible for A and B as well. But US is the great. It manage differently everything with the world. Like international labor day is May 1st but US is in September. US wants everything different. So in your case, Go to GH and talk to someone. A for agriculture tractor, B is for Motor Cycle, C is for personal Car, D is for Commercial - Taxi and Truck.


Hubs are close because of corona...and youre right...when i call checkr it sound exactly like the people at the uber service center....my problem is this....seem the same people that keep hacking US data bases are the same ones in charges of keeping us from getting hacked...why is everything out sourced to india?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Hubs are close because of corona...and youre right...when i call checkr it sound exactly like the people at the uber service center....my problem is this....seem the same people that keep hacking US data bases are the same ones in charges of keeping us from getting hacked...why is everything out sourced to india?


if this is the case, try to write a note explaining what is CDL and what is regular license. Try providing some link in that note and send it to UBer via App. They will learn and they will know after reading it.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

You are doing yourself a favor by not working with either company. You have a CDL, find a local job that makes you 20-30 an hour and avoid rideshare like the plague.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

AvisDeene said:


> You are doing yourself a favor by not working with either company. You have a CDL, find a local job that makes you 20-30 an hour and avoid rideshare like the plague.


Im doing lyft....im liking lyft better than uber....uber got to the point at night they would bully me away from the air port by bombarding me with trips 20 mins away...usually into some high crime area...even when the air port was busy...i haven't experienced none of this from lyft...i had a cdl permit...ill still have to take a class to get the actually license...i like driving toyotas more than driving big semis....


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

AvisDeene said:


> You have a CDL, find a local job that makes you 20-30 an hour


And take a pay cut?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> After five 5 years a 4.93 rating uber decides to do a background check and because my Cdl dont have a passenger endorsement the people that do the background recommended i be deactivated....I explained the situation to uber they said theyll review it but itll take atleast 15 days...at this point im uninstalling the app and never looking back...i dont want to do business with people who would put me out of work for 15 day with no pay for their mistake....how cold and heartless can one company be?


Union is the only Way with Uber !


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> And take a pay cut?


Or make the same while driving a death machine...and hitting someones time clock


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> its their oversight that would cost me 1000's of dollars if i didnt have back up plans


Bingo! There's your answer - always have a backup plan. Relying on any gig job for one's welfare would be extremely foolhardy. They should not be confused with a reliable income source.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Bingo! There's your answer - always have a backup plan. Relying on any gig job for one's welfare would be extremely foolhardy. They should not be confused with a reliable income source.


I did it for 3 years.
Then i heard of False Accusations & Warrantless Deactivations on U.P.

GOT A REAL JOB.
WORKING LESS.
PAID MORE.
PLENTY OF TIPS.
1/2 THE MILES ON MY CAR !


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> I did it for 3 years.
> Then i heard of False Accusations & Warrantless Deactivations on U.P.
> 
> GOT A REAL JOB.
> ...


So what do you do?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> So what do you do?


Pizza Pizza !


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Bingo! There's your answer - always have a backup plan. Relying on any gig job for one's welfare would be extremely foolhardy. They should not be confused with a reliable income source.


After 5 years now i see...



tohunt4me said:


> Pizza Pizza !


Hope you pack a pistol pistol


----------



## WGmartin59 (Sep 21, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Pizza Pizza !


You earn more delivering pizza? I have been thinking about that.... Just retired but I need to find something.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> Checkr highlight possible issues...and my cdl not having a passenger endorsement was highlighted as a issue....uber takes atleast 15 days to make a decision...i find that totally unacceptable


Aside from buses, I've never heard of a passenger endorsement on a CDL.

Do you need that for human trafficking?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> Aside from buses, I've never heard of a passenger endorsement on a CDL.
> 
> Do you need that for human trafficking?


Youre over thinking and answering your own question ....you "never" heard of it ..except when you absolutely heard of it huh....its for those who drive city buses or school buses or greyhounds type buses....smh...some people get a kick out of being ignorant....


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> Youre over thinking and answering your own question ....you "never" heard of it ..except when you absolutely heard of it huh....its for those who drive city buses or school buses or greyhounds type buses....smh...some people get a kick out of being ignorant....


Wtf


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> After five 5 years a 4.93 rating uber decides to do a background check and because my Cdl dont have a passenger endorsement the people that do the background recommended i be deactivated....I explained the situation to uber they said theyll review it but itll take atleast 15 days...at this point im uninstalling the app and never looking back...i dont want to do business with people who would put me out of work for 15 day with no pay for their mistake....how cold and heartless can one company be?


What's a CDL? Asking for a friend....


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

hooj said:


> What's a CDL? Asking for a friend....


Commercial driver license


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> Commercial driver license


Got it. Thank you


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Union is the only Way with Uber !


You're a Democrat and you don't even know it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> You're a Democrat and you don't even know it.


Independent.
Libertarian.

Believe in Constitution.

Believe in Shrinking the Govt.
&
Fattening my Wallet.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Then why CDL is needed to show Uber? Your regular driver license is the one to show Uber. Or Checkr find out you have CDL? Then you should talk to Checkr why they think you will be using CDL for Uber.


Checkr is national, also cdl. It kinda makes sense actually.

There should be nothing on his regular license that should stand in between. Uber would be the only one to go to in a situation like this. Good luck with that! &#128553;


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Checkr is national, also cdl. It kinda makes sense actually.
> 
> There should be nothing on his regular license that should stand in between. Uber would be the only one to go to in a situation like this. Good luck with that! &#128553;


Uber said theyll get back to me but itll take atleast 15 days...thats totally unacceptable ....so im deactivating them until atleast the end of the year...i like lyft better as long as they dont go cutting pay like before


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> Hubs are close because of corona...and youre right...when i call checkr it sound exactly like the people at the uber service center....my problem is this....seem the same people that keep hacking US data bases are the same ones in charges of keeping us from getting hacked...why is everything out sourced to india?


US transportation industry regulators sell their self to Evil foreign country .. investors are from outside then employee are from outside to they just drained all money from transportation industry .


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Gby said:


> US transportation industry regulators sell their self to Evil foreign country .. investors are from outside then employee are from outside to they just drained all money from transportation industry .


Smh....



Gby said:


> US transportation industry regulators sell their self to Evil foreign country .. investors are from outside then employee are from outside to they just drained all money from transportation industry .


I hear uber looking to do the trucking industry what it did to the cab industry....which is darn near kill it....alot of owner operators are shaking in their boots because uber freight is flooding the market with a bunch of grossly underpriced loads...


----------



## Supersponge (Sep 9, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> Commercial driver license


Dude..i got a cdl and have it since 2004..a class b license is for pass endorsment (bus)a class A is for driving trucks all the endorsments u can get for a class A are doubles and triples...tankers.. And hazmat..u cant even get a pass endorsment for a class A until u get a class b..just cuz u got class A doesnt qualify for class b..u make no sense and have no clue what u talking about


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Supersponge said:


> Dude..i got a cdl and have it since 2004..a class b license is for pass endorsment (bus)a class A is for driving trucks all the endorsments u can get for a class A are doubles and triples...tankers.. And hazmat..u cant even get a pass endorsment for a class A until u get a class b..just cuz u got class A doesnt qualify for class b..u make no sense and have no clue what u talking about


You either trolling or having a manic episode....you in full fledge attack mode about a bunch of nothing...you aint said a thing....typical low character know it all must be right... everything a competition, uber driver


----------



## LazyPennyMan (Jan 14, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> After five 5 years a 4.93 rating uber decides to do a background check and because my Cdl dont have a passenger endorsement the people that do the background recommended i be deactivated....I explained the situation to uber they said theyll review it but itll take atleast 15 days...at this point im uninstalling the app and never looking back...i dont want to do business with people who would put me out of work for 15 day with no pay for their mistake....how cold and heartless can one company be?


similar thing happened to me i made a youtube video titled, 'why uber are slave traders in the modern age'. Then emailed multiple million plus sub youtubers ready for them to popularise my vid(some requested a fee), i then emailed uber titled, 'IMPORTANT LEGAL/PR NIGHTMARE FOR UBER`, and sent them my video and screenshots of my interactions with influencers and told them that i want my account looked into otherwise the following content would be pushed into the furthers corners of the world. And would you guess what, within 2days my account was unblocked with no response from uber but a 'case resolved message'. Gotta fight these scumbags with &#128293;.


----------



## TheTruth...... (May 6, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> After five 5 years a 4.93 rating uber decides to do a background check and because my Cdl dont have a passenger endorsement the people that do the background recommended i be deactivated....I explained the situation to uber they said theyll review it but itll take atleast 15 days...at this point im uninstalling the app and never looking back...i dont want to do business with people who would put me out of work for 15 day with no pay for their mistake....how cold and heartless can one company be?


You are right they are the lowest of the low, taking advantage of everyone in their path, I guess this is the US, what you gonna do?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

LazyPennyMan said:


> similar thing happened to me i made a youtube video titled, 'why uber are slave traders in the modern age'. Then emailed multiple million plus sub youtubers ready for them to popularise my vid(some requested a fee), i then emailed uber titled, 'IMPORTANT LEGAL/PR NIGHTMARE FOR UBER`, and sent them my video and screenshots of my interactions with influencers and told them that i want my account looked into otherwise the following content would be pushed into the furthers corners of the world. And would you guess what, within 2days my account was unblocked with no response from uber but a 'case resolved message'. Gotta fight these scumbags with &#128293;.


Man you was dealing with Indian gypsy and when those from California saw this get serious and it activated you account to close your mouth..


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

AvisDeene said:


> You are doing yourself a favor by not working with either company. You have a CDL, find a local job that makes you 20-30 an hour and avoid rideshare like the plague.


I can make that driving with Lyft and Uber.... they don't pay enough for transport truck drivers


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

theonearmedman said:


> I can make that driving with Lyft and Uber.... they don't pay enough for transport truck drivers


Yea, I forget not everyone is in my city. I wish I could make 20/30 an hour, it's just not possible here and trucking is looking more attractive to me these days, though I really hate the idea of being on the road all the time.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

AvisDeene said:


> Yea, I forget not everyone is in my city. I wish I could make 20/30 an hour, it's just not possible here and trucking is looking more attractive to me these days, though I really hate the idea of being on the road all the time.


Earnings are different because the cost of life style are different in every city example in NYC the cost only of vehicle to operate are 13k to required commercial insurance I have the loan $600 months and the city requirements it is minimum 13 k. So $30 p/h are very low earning because then after gas vehicle maintenance ... We get many tickets also because that's the way of living in this city and are part of the business .. in this city dirty 2 bedroom apartment it start $2500 month ..


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Why didn't this come up on any of your last 5 yearly + random background checks?

Something is missing from the story.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

TheTruth...... said:


> You are right they are the lowest of the low, taking advantage of everyone in their path, I guess this is the US, what you gonna do?


Been doing lyft...lyft is alot better...lyft dont bombard me with trips that 15 plus miles away when im at the air port...lyft used the exact same background company yet i was approved for them



UberChiefPIT said:


> Why didn't this come up on any of your last 5 yearly + random background checks?
> 
> Something is missing from the story.


Because its a error...this go round my cdl was confused for my regular driver license...plus i just got my cdl within the last year....Columbo...



UberChiefPIT said:


> Why didn't this come up on any of your last 5 yearly + random background checks?
> 
> Something is missing from the story.


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> After five 5 years a 4.93 rating uber decides to do a background check and because my Cdl dont have a passenger endorsement the people that do the background recommended i be deactivated....I explained the situation to uber they said theyll review it but itll take atleast 15 days...at this point im uninstalling the app and never looking back...i dont want to do business with people who would put me out of work for 15 day with no pay for their mistake....how cold and heartless can one company be?


Drive a truck!


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Carlos unique said:


> Drive a truck!


In the process of buying one


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> In the process of buying one


Good for you bro. I wish you luck.


----------



## Jeremy Southerling (Aug 4, 2020)

LazyPennyMan said:


> similar thing happened to me i made a youtube video titled, 'why uber are slave traders in the modern age'. Then emailed multiple million plus sub youtubers ready for them to popularise my vid(some requested a fee), i then emailed uber titled, 'IMPORTANT LEGAL/PR NIGHTMARE FOR UBER`, and sent them my video and screenshots of my interactions with influencers and told them that i want my account looked into otherwise the following content would be pushed into the furthers corners of the world. And would you guess what, within 2days my account was unblocked with no response from uber but a 'case resolved message'. Gotta fight these scumbags with &#128293;.


I know what you mean. I quit working for them because everytime I have to update my vehicle registration and insurance the computer system fails me. Then I have to call in and ask why and they say that they cant read the documents and I need to resend them again. So I resend them by computer in PDF format and they say that they still cant read the documentation. Really Uber management? If you can't read a document in PDF format which is specifically designed for documents to be read clearly. Then you don't deserve to be in buisness. And stop lying to your drivers that there is nothing wrong with your software. Plain and simple. Your software is junk! Fix it! One more thing. Stop telling the people here in Kansas City that we have control over when to charge the customer for waiting on them. You have control over that DUMBASSES!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They arent really heartless.
> Its more like inept or indifference ..


I feel like Uber is one giant faceless AI program written in C++


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Jeremy Southerling said:


> I know what you mean. I quit working for them because everytime I have to update my vehicle registration and insurance the computer system fails me. Then I have to call in and ask why and they say that they cant read the documents and I need to resend them again. So I resend them by computer in PDF format and they say that they still cant read the documentation. Really Uber management? If you can't read a document in PDF format which is specifically designed for documents to be read clearly. Then you don't deserve to be in buisness. And stop lying to your drivers that there is nothing wrong with your software. Plain and simple. Your software is junk! Fix it! One more thing. Stop telling





Jeremy Southerling said:


> I know what you mean. I quit working for them because everytime I have to update my vehicle registration and insurance the computer system fails me. Then I have to call in and ask why and they say that they cant read the documents and I need to resend them again. So I resend them by computer in PDF format and they say that they still cant read the documentation. Really Uber management? If you can't read a document in PDF format which is specifically designed for documents to be read clearly. Then you don't deserve to be in buisness. And stop lying to your drivers that there is nothing wrong with your software. Plain and simple. Your software is junk! Fix it! One more thing. Stop telling the people here in Kansas City that we have control over when to charge the customer for waiting on them. You have control over that DUMBASSES!


When they want to give ride of some drivers are harrasing . drivers with million tactics ..it is not any glich it is intentionally


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

As per Google

A *CDL passenger endorsement* is required for any *commercial* vehicle that transports 16 or more *passengers* including the driver. These include livery vehicles, motor coaches and public service motor vehicles. Those applying for the *passenger endorsement* must satisfy knowledge and skills test requirements.

BTW... With CDL if your not using it or put on hold. This way if something like this happens it won't effect the CDL.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> I know the source of problem. Uber is using employees in India. They have no knowledge of USA classification on CDL. In Asia, Driver licenses are classified A,B,C,D. D and D is for Commercial Driving License for bigger truck and when you hold it you can drive A,B and C. When you hold C, you are eligible for A and B as well. But US is the great. It manage differently everything with the world. Like international labor day is May 1st but US is in September. US wants everything different. So in your case, Go to GH and talk to someone. A for agriculture tractor, B is for Motor Cycle, C is for personal Car, D is for Commercial - Taxi and Truck.


Since we are the greatest country ever know to civilization we understandably do things OUR way. For the next 4 years the puppet residing in the White House will again attempt to make us all "citizens of the world", which of course will send us into economic depression. He will attempt other policies which he hopes will make us more "liked" globally. All will fail.

Our country will again resume it's dominance and supremacy when the next Republican is elected.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> at this point im uninstalling the app and never looking back..


I read this and took heart. Looks like another Uber angel will get her wings ... and then, THIS ....



Ummm5487 said:


> Im doing lyft....im liking lyft better than uber


uh oh.

Remember, there will back-slides. Everyone falls off the wagon on the road to recovery.
Admit that you are powerless in the presence of RS evil.
Get yourself a good sponsor.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I read this and took heart. Looks like another Uber angel will get her wings ... and then, THIS ....
> 
> uh oh.
> 
> ...


I got a plan...big plans!!!


----------

